# Bargain Or What?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Our ageing HP All-In-One, Printer Fax Scanner Copier has been playing up, takes two people to send a fax, could no longer receive faxes if we wanted to.

So I bought a new one for less than I could have bought new ink cartridges for the old one.

Brand new Cannon

£29.98 Delivered in 48 hours!

TM


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Excellent value.

I recently bought a HP 3050A for £34 from Argos and I am well pleased. It has its own email address so if I want to pint something from my iPad I just send it an email, and about 20 seconds later it prints it out. B marvellous.

On Newsnight the other night I see we now have 3D printers which can now scan and make 'things'. They reckon machine tools will be on the way out!

I'm definitely getting old!

Paul


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, it can be cheaper to buy a new printer than replacing the cartridges :roll: .


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Cheapest printing for B&W is one of the small Brother laser printers, ink jets are expensive to run if you use them a lot.

As Bognormike correctly states, cheaper to throw the printer away and buy a new one than renew the cartridge.

Peter


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike. Yes you're right it can be cheaper to buy a replacement printer rather than cartridges. Its a bit of a double edged sword as the cartridges supplied with new printers are invariably not full and are only demo cartridges.


Paul, 3D printing has suprisingly been around since the 80s. Its now become part of the hacking community, and many people have now made their own at home. In fact there ate kits and instructions online to tell you how to do it. Very clever stuff. 

Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*prices*



bognormike said:


> yes, it can be cheaper to buy a new printer than replacing the cartridges :roll: .


Hence the reason there are a lot of cheap brand new printers with "NO INKS" for sale on eBay. And that DABS limit the number per customer maybe?.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

listerdiesel said:


> Cheapest printing for B&W is one of the small Brother laser printers, ink jets are expensive to run if you use them a lot.
> 
> As Bognormike correctly states, cheaper to throw the printer away and buy a new one than renew the cartridge.
> 
> Peter


We have a printer bank in the office.

Colour laser
Mono Laser
Dot Matrix
Inkjets.

All the faxes now come in by free service to us that other pay a premium for sending to us (that got rid of the junk faxes overnight). Everyone we like scans and emails us.

But we needed something so we could scan and fax out. So rarely buy inks in any case.

Thanks for the replies.

TM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

so what happened to the paper free office then. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*afford*



cabby said:


> so what happened to the paper free office then. :roll: :roll:
> 
> cabby


We can't afford hand held devices for our clients to sign!

Inland revenue 
Customer reluctance
Software glitches
Software shortfalls
Software incompatibility (between CMOS, DOS, Novell, Various Versions of Windows and Apple).

And lots more.....

TM


----------

